# the differents between a Massey Harris 20 And a Massey Harris 81



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is the one differents between a Massey Harris 20 and a Massey Harris 81 is the lights l bleave the 20 thats it's lights on the rear fenders and the 81 thats it's lights are in the front up by the gas tank l' am l right and what are some more differens


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

jbetts
the 81 was made from 41-46 the 20 from 46-48 same hp same weight according to massey book the only difference was in name and price it went up $500 from 81 to 20.the 81 wasn't much different from the 101 junior. the canadian air force used used a lot of the81 standards painted blue as aircraft tugs


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The 20 also got a jump in cubic inches some where along the way, from 124 to 140.

To find out for sure, on the left hand side of the transmission case, on the top beside the shifter plate, you will find the serial# stamped into the cast. Post the serial# and we should be able to identify it for you.

BTW, I was mistaken about the hood the other night when we were chatting, I was thinking of a 30.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *The 20 also got a jump in cubic inches some where along the way, from 124 to 140.
> 
> To find out for sure, on the left hand side of the transmission case, on the top beside the shifter plate, you will find the serial# stamped into the cast. Post the serial# and we should be able to identify it for you.
> ...


we all mess up now and then


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

the first 100 20s were acually a 81 with the number 20 on it.....on the 81s the govornor was infront of the motor and on the 20 it was right next to it.....the first 100 20s had it in front of the motor


----------

